# I did it. PIXIE CUT!



## Shimmer (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, it started  here:





  	I effing love it and so does my boyfriend.


----------



## dixie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh - too cute!!  I love it!! 

  	Thanks for  sharing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2011)

I love it!!!! Very gamine.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, some people can't rock it but you definitely can. Sexy!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 13, 2011)

gorgeous! Its a big change, but its a nice one  i love a woman that can rock the pixie cut! you have the bone structure and the attitude to pull it off!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks y'all! I'm loving it. It's pretty drastic but nothing I don't enjoy.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jan 14, 2011)

you look amazing with your new hair cut!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice cut. Enjoy the freedom that comes with it   I loved the change once I cut mine off 2 yrs ago. Haven't let it grow back since.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2011)

Your new hair looks amazine lady! I wish i could rock a short cut like that


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 14, 2011)

I had to go back today, the cut wasn't laying right. She didn't texturize it enough.

  	NOW it's what I wanted.


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 14, 2011)

<3 it... lucky your bf loves it too - most men have an aversion to short hair on women... which means your man is confident that he has a lovely gf regardless of what her hair looks like.  =)


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 15, 2011)

you look great!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 15, 2011)

you best posting some fotds with the new do!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2011)

Girl I wish I had TIME to do makeup worth posting.  It's been a helluva year.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks so great on you... it's counter intuitive but it brings out the most feminine features in you... as if you needed more help!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2011)

My Guy just told me that this summer when we go to baseball games I'm going to need to  girl the rest of my outfit up to make up for wearing a baseball cap over a pixie cut.  Ha.


----------



## zitaz (Jan 21, 2011)

totally cute


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2011)

wow! i have only just seen this but you look amazing sweetie! i think it makes you look so feminine and also very youthfull! and i'm pleased your man likes it too!


----------



## User38 (Jan 21, 2011)

gorgeous look ! I cut my hair too... but not quite pixie.. yet!


----------

